# Offshore 8-18-12



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

My PB Trigger & a nice Mahi.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish man, Im surprised the mahi are still here given how nasty green the water is.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. There were 2 others with the one I caught, Doug got one, Josh & his partner caught a pair. So they're still here for sure.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait to get out there and get some more Mahi. I'm really wanting a bull.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

No doubt, me too Doug! Im ready for some BFT.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang guys been out of town for two weeks and one left to go - save some!! 

I'm with you on the BFT - I predict they'll be in range again ~ 10-15 Sep about when the sailfish show up in numbers. 

:yes:
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stressless said:


> Dang guys been out of town for two weeks and one left to go - save some!!
> 
> I'm with you on the BFT - I predict they'll be in range again ~ 10-15 Sep about when the sailfish show up in numbers.
> 
> ...


With as good as its been this summer with the sails and BFT, I cant imagine what this fall is going to be like as that is when they are really suppose to show up.

I talked to a pier rat yesterday and just last week they saw several sails.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

3 weekends ago my 17 year old landed a really nice Sail on his first trip offshore in the yak. You can look back & find bbarton13's video "Epic Day in the Gulf" to check it out.


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

You really do know how to catch fish. Miss me? Jerry retired PKS.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Brother, good to hear from Ya. Most definitely miss Ya. Glad You enjoyed. Hope you're well.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

good day for sure


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just bought a kayak and was wondering where do you keep your large fish when you are out in the gulf?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Cooler, cooler bag, in the yak, or head in when you get something good. Whatever you do, don't use a stringer.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I have got to get a cooler bag, but can't find any for a good price. Any suggestions?


----------



## 200xva (Aug 3, 2012)

i have a Boone bait bag thats 14 x 40 works great i put ice packs from walmart in it. best part it was $35.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah i didn't think a stringer would be a good idea unless you wanted to give your fish to jaws. I just wasn't sure how you would keep a big fish from spoiling out there unless you had a very big cooler on the yak and that seems like it might be akward on my ascend yak. I might could fit a big fish in my front hatch but i guess i would have to load it with ice.


----------

